# My new horse needs a name!!



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm no good with names but Satin came to mind.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Ellie came into my head


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

Frankie? I almost named my new mare that. I just think it's cute, and not too common


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Libby


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

Feather


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Tiffany* -rip


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Bella is all I can think of.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

-Stash' (not Stash, like mustache, but Staush)
-Mattie
-Marci
-Jazmin
-Lucy
-Brenn
- Katie
-Zoey
-Sierra


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

when i saw her i thought carmel for some reason


----------



## erinxallxover (Jun 21, 2010)

Nugget


----------



## Dressagelover2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Star,
Belle,
Starlight,
Toffy,
Cupcake? She is a very cute horse


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I like the name Britten!


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Holly go Lightly ..came to mind


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Monita (Moe-knee-tah) it comes from Mona (Moe-nah) in columbian for blonde, and Monita is blond with affection. But its funny because you can say "oh, here comes that Mona.." and it means monkey


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Santana
Sarah
Toffee
Java


----------



## MGA (Mar 18, 2010)

Bree


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

sandie since she is sand color


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

or mocha..i like mocha


----------



## thatwhitepony (May 9, 2010)

how about declan?


----------



## MeganAndPastick (Aug 9, 2010)

Costa(Coe-sta)
Frappe
Mocha
Loca


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Personally, my bucksin filly's name is Mouse lol, but...
Sandy
Stardust
Blossom
Bella
Goddess
Tempest
Tilly
Dolly
Kitty


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

Savannah
Sahara <-- Love this one.


----------



## DoubleTheGreed (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with whoever said santana


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's a web page you might find helpful:
Female Horse Names


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Reno (like Reno, Nevada)

Double Take...for her show name? She is standing in the exact same way she in both pics, that is kinda unusual


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Show Name: 
Start Dazing 
Gulden Express
Express in Gold
Dazing in Gold

Barn Name: 
Aasha (Sanskrit for hope)
Charvi (Sanskrit for beautiful woman)
Devani (Sanskrit for shining goddess)
Clementina
Carmela (Italian form of Carmel)
Celia (Portuguese for heaven)

Hope you find a good name for her, she's a beauty!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

REALLY love ella! I think ella is good name


----------



## monarchsjoy (Jul 28, 2010)

What is her personality like? What are her quirks? That usually helps me in naming a horse. I was going to name my big TB Comanache, but after one day I realized he was more like a Teddy Bear.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

name her moose or
Dandy!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

